

AVOS acquires Trunk.ly - xearl
http://blog.trunk.ly/2011/11/10/avos-acquires-trunkly/

======
vedang
Why do they want to shut down trunkly when it is clearly better than
delicious?!? :(

Time to search for a new bookmarking site.

